# How to check if you're entitled to pension in UK



## TableEnd (13 Mar 2013)

My father worked in england for 10 years. I don't know how many years he paid PAYE over there but a friend that he worked with has told dad he should be entitled to a small pension. Is there anyway I can check this out with just his name, date of birth etc. He doesn't remember his social insurance number. It was during the 70's.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rayn (13 Mar 2013)

Write to HMRC, NICO, EWC, Benton Park View, Newcastle  NE98 1ZZ giving all details you can re addresses and employments in UK and ask for your National Insurance No.
Then download form CA 3638 and fill in and return for a forecast of your pension. If you are already Pension age you do not need to do this but contact The Pensions Service, International Pension Office , Tyneview Park, Whitley Road,Benton,Newcastle upon Tyne, NE98 1BA or Phone 00441912187777  0800 to 2000 mon. to fri.
Don't forget if you are getting an UK social welfare pension and Not getting an Irish social welfare payment then you are entitled to a medical card without means testing under EU rules.


----------



## seantheman (13 Mar 2013)

Ye should find the info you require here http://www.dwp.gov.uk/international.../addresses-for-enquiries-about-contributions/


----------



## Gerry Canning (13 Mar 2013)

TableEnd said:


> My father worked in england for 10 years. I don't know how many years he paid PAYE over there but a friend that he worked with has told dad he should be entitled to a small pension. Is there anyway I can check this out with just his name, date of birth etc. He doesn't remember his social insurance number. It was during the 70's.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 I worked in Uk for 4 years in 70,s and am entitled to a part uK pension @ pension age. I found Newcastle very helpful, so as suggested write to them .


----------



## Black Sheep (13 Mar 2013)

You can simply download and complete the application form and they will do the rest.

BTW I've heard recently that UK are now paying Winter Fuel Allowance to all UK pensioners worldwide. Sounds too good to be true but a friend living here in Ireland has got hers recently. She has both UK and part Irish State Pensions.

The closing date for applications for the current season is March 31st


----------



## RugbyBoy (13 Mar 2013)

You should also be able to make additional payments to top up your uk state pension


----------



## TableEnd (13 Mar 2013)

Many thanks! Have to sit down with dad now and see if he can remember if he paid contributions and if so where. We worked mainly on building sites!


----------

